Ask HN: How often do you write code - King_mansur
======
mattbgates
Writing code has become like meditation to me. To imagine the scenario of what
a code is supposed to do and then write it out.. its relaxing. Aside from my
day job writing some code, writing code for any side projects, I usually do it
at night when everyone is asleep, as it is the only time I can really find and
actually concentrate. So I usually code from 1 AM until 5 or 6 AM... or until
I fall asleep from exhaustion.

------
malux85
Every day, and I would have it no other way :)

It's pure joy

------
bhu1st
As a consultant I code about 4 to 5 hours every workday. Remaining work hours
are spent reading code, docs or debugging.

------
sidcool
Every working day. Weekends are for reading, both tech and non tech, and
traveling.

------
justbaker
I get about 27-28 days a month where I will code at least some.

------
abhimskywalker
As a technical co-founder, 5-6 days a week if not 7 at times.

------
akulbe
Every workday.

------
ninjaofawesome
Daily! And I love it!

------
NuclearC
3 hours a day.

